# Lonelys journal/ update



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

It has been 13 months since my separation and no to little contact has been made by either of us. Im just plucking away at doing the 180 with the only recent contact asking my STBXW(?)about taxes. Other than that , we havent spoken. I still think about her sometimes, but not as often as I used to. I honestly hope she's happy where she's at right now. I've been going on with my day to day business of moving on with my life. Back in Sept, she flat out told me she wanted a divorce and was going to pay for it herself on the 366th day of separation ,since she's got money - her words, not mine. So I put the ball in her court to see if she was gonna really play it....here it is a month past our separation mark and I haven't heard a peep from her. I'm not losing sleep over this by any means , but what should I do now? Talk with her first and then file or just go ahead and do it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

